# Should I have gone for Katsura Orange



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi all,

Last week I put a deposit down on the Katsura orange. I'm starting to have doubts and concerned I'll get sick of the colour, I'm still tempted by white. I'm still waiting for the finance to be accepted so probably still have time to change. What are people's thoughts on the Katsura Orange?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

It's good to be different but in my view it looks like a 350z 

Each to their own


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

I like it be bold be proud


----------



## jaapio (Mar 11, 2015)

I think it looks good and special in that colour with those new style wheels.

It is your choice, which is the best choice, do not depend on other people to make choices for you, it is your car you are going to drive it, not other people.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

paulg1979 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Last week I put a deposit down on the Katsura orange. I'm starting to have doubts and concerned I'll get sick of the colour, I'm still tempted by white. I'm still waiting for the finance to be accepted so probably still have time to change. What are people's thoughts on the Katsura Orange?


The problem is all the colours are old and common and if you want the wow factor everytime you look at your beast and also for others to notice that it's the new shape then go the orange, it looks lovely I think


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

I agree it does stand out and nice to be different. I think it's the orange 350Z that I keep seeing.


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

I know it's my decision but it's always nice to get peoples opinions as they are the people looking at it. I agree it's good to have a new colour as most colours have been out for quite sometime.


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

White for me


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Go with orange, be unique and stand out fm the usual crowd. Its a stunning color that throws in a bit of elegance as well IMO


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Go with orange, be unique and stand out fm the usual crowd. Its a stunning color that throws in a bit of elegance as well IMO


I agree, it looks beautiful in the flesh, go on YouTube and look at some clips looks amazing and it's there flagship colour


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

I'd really love to see it in the flesh. I'm worried the lighting makes the orange looks nicer than in real life


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

It doesn't matter what we think. It's your car dude


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

That's why I looked on YouTube because they are normal videos done on like go pro's


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> It doesn't matter what we think. It's your car dude


I always like people's opinions. I actually get more satisfaction from other people liking my car more than me. My dad has an F Type and has compliments wherever he goes and it makes him feel nicer about his car.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Get which ever colour people like then because there gunna pay for it and drive it.... Lol


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

Takamo said:


> Get which ever colour people like then because there gunna pay for it and drive it.... Lol


Not driving it just paying for it please lol


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Go with orange, be unique and stand out fm the usual crowd. Its a stunning color that throws in a bit of elegance as well IMO


Unique ? Only if it's the only orange car in the world. 

But I'd have an orange car again. I was actually seriously considering an orange wrap but I've given up on the idea because I've come to the conclusion (rightly or wrongly) that almost all wrapping companies are a bunch of cowboys.

If I was buying a new GTR I'd go for orange.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

snuffy said:


> Unique ? Only if it's the only orange car in the world.
> 
> But I'd have an orange car again. I was actually seriously considering an orange wrap but I've given up on the idea because I've come to the conclusion (rightly or wrongly) that almost all wrapping companies are a bunch of cowboys.
> 
> If I was buying a new GTR I'd go for orange.


thats totally true, just look on youtube.:chuckle:

Topaz detailing look a good outfit tho.

i guess its up to you what colour you go for, Orange does stand out.

it also depends on what you want to do with the car , as at somepoint you will think about selling.

not many people want an orange GT-R


----------



## wd1506 (Dec 30, 2015)

i like your style, if i was buying a new gtr then the orange is the colour i would be going for.:bowdown1:


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

matty32 said:


> thats totally true, just look on youtube.:chuckle:
> 
> Topaz detailing look a good outfit tho.
> 
> ...


Cowboys: I've spoken to/looked into a couple of places and they seem to spin you a yarn and/or abuse every other wrapping company. People do talk very highly of certain ones so I do know they are not all a bunch of clowns. The other thing that puts me off is I wanted gloss, and gloss looks crap, i.e. it looks like you have a poor job as opposed to a good wrap. So after months of umming and arring I've kicked the idea in touch.

But if I was in the market for a new GTR, and orange was a factory colour, I'd have an orange without question.

I suspect you may be right about not many people wanting an orange GTR, but then how many people want an orange car in general ?


----------



## Kc350z (Sep 13, 2015)

Fella go for the orange, i have a 350z in the orange (it's not the same orange! as the factory name for the 350 orange is subset red!) but it gets compliments at all the shows, it's bright and bold and I think when your driving a special car you want it to stand out and be abit bold/different.


----------



## Kc350z (Sep 13, 2015)

Dam predictive text , I ment to say SUNSET RED


----------



## grouse (May 11, 2014)

I nearly went for the orange it was a toss up in the end between that and GM, for me personally GM won out.

I think the orange will be a good choice in colour and will certainly turn heads!!!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

grouse said:


> I nearly went for the orange it was a toss up in the end between that and GM, for me personally GM won out.
> 
> I think the orange will be a good choice in colour and will certainly turn heads!!!


but you didnt go for it?


----------



## RealThing (Jul 23, 2016)

If you like it Go For It As you've said other Colours have been around awhile now and GTR's still get noticed but think you'll stand out (in a nice way) even more


----------



## grouse (May 11, 2014)

matty32 said:


> but you didnt go for it?


I have always liked GM as a colour, and it won out on the day


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

Ok I have decided to stay with the orange. Thanks for all the comments it seems that most favour the orange. Roll on December


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

This was one of my previous chariots in orange:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I'd definitely go orange


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

The Futures bright... The futures Orange


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Takamo said:


> The Futures bright... The futures Orange


its not the 90s any more :chuckle:

things have moved on.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Get which ever colour YOU like! We all like different combinations. 

I thought Orange looked great in pictures but not so good in the flesh. I saw one at Goodwood a few months back and it looked a rusty colour. The rust forming on the brake discs looked the same colour as the car. Having said that, it is growing on me a little though!


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*Orange orange orange*

Orange looks fantastic in the flesh, I pick mine up in 3 weeks :runaway:

Also, have new reg plate to go on it.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

numbnuts said:


> Orange looks fantastic in the flesh, I pick mine up in 3 weeks :runaway:
> 
> Also, have new reg plate to go on it.


I bet your well excited.... I know I would be... Good luck with it fella enjoy it and be safe


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

numbnuts said:


> Orange looks fantastic in the flesh, I pick mine up in 3 weeks :runaway:
> 
> Also, have new reg plate to go on it.


Nice one! Wish I had 3 weeks to wait for mine. Still waiting for an answer from the finance company. Once I do I won't get it until December. Enjoy and let us know what it's like. Are the new headlamps LED rather then Xenons?


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

numbnuts said:


> Orange looks fantastic in the flesh, I pick mine up in 3 weeks :runaway:
> 
> Also, have new reg plate to go on it.


Wouldn't get away with that plate here in London with letters misplaced etc.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

White is boring. Loads around and so many white cars o nthe road.

Be different, go for the orange.


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

I went for Orange. Just had an email confirming finance has gone through, just waiting for a delivery date. It seems like December at the moment.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

paulg1979 said:


> I went for Orange. Just had an email confirming finance has gone through, just waiting for a delivery date. It seems like December at the moment.


God on ya.... I bet you can't wait now


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

Takamo said:


> God on ya.... I bet you can't wait now


Really can't wait. I can't believe I've bought a car I have never seen or driven. I've never driven a GTR at all


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

paulg1979 said:


> Really can't wait. I can't believe I've bought a car I have never seen or driven. I've never driven a GTR at all


Your gunna love it dude .... Best choice... Well done


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

Takamo said:


> Your gunna love it dude .... Best choice... Well done


Cheers Fella. I have a 335D at the moment which has the same torque as the GTR but has 250BHP less so can imagine it's going to be shocking. The 335D is mad quick enough.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

paulg1979 said:


> Cheers Fella. I have a 335D at the moment which has the same torque as the GTR but has 250BHP less so can imagine it's going to be shocking. The 335D is mad quick enough.


I had an e91 before getting my 2009 Black Black and ermmm there's no comparison!! 

Great choice of colour.

Enjoy


----------



## TynemouthGTR (May 20, 2016)

paulg1979 said:


> I went for Orange. Just had an email confirming finance has gone through, just waiting for a delivery date. It seems like December at the moment.


How long did you wait for the finance to go through? I put my paperwork in on Saturday as was advised "early next week" and still waiting! Killing me waiting! I guess it's a busy time of year for new car reg's..... :/


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

AdnanK said:


> Wouldn't get away with that plate here in London with letters misplaced etc.


Nope not round here either.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Remap it then you dont have to worry about low torque figure!


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

TynemouthGTR said:


> How long did you wait for the finance to go through? I put my paperwork in on Saturday as was advised "early next week" and still waiting! Killing me waiting! I guess it's a busy time of year for new car reg's..... :/


Just over week but felt like a year.


----------



## TynemouthGTR (May 20, 2016)

paulg1979 said:


> Just over week but felt like a year.


Ah OK good to know, i was told today the underwriters had issues with the MY17 not showing up on their system correctly but that could be bull. Hopefully hear before the weekend, killing me waiting! Only waited 25 mins 3yrs ago for Mercedes Finance to confirm!


----------



## NoPk11 (May 15, 2016)

orange looks awesome, I'd swap Gunmetal Metallic for it anyday


----------



## TynemouthGTR (May 20, 2016)

TynemouthGTR said:


> Ah OK good to know, i was told today the underwriters had issues with the MY17 not showing up on their system correctly but that could be bull. Hopefully hear before the weekend, killing me waiting! Only waited 25 mins 3yrs ago for Mercedes Finance to confirm!


Finance approved finally, 33 days and counting! Orange MY17 en-route via the South China seas soon!


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

TynemouthGTR said:


> Finance approved finally, 33 days and counting! Orange MY17 en-route via the South China seas soon!


Bet you're are well chuffed. Welcome to the orange club  Is that 33 days until it's delivered?


----------



## TynemouthGTR (May 20, 2016)

paulg1979 said:


> Bet you're are well chuffed. Welcome to the orange club  Is that 33 days until it's delivered?


Yep, garage told me i should have it in my hands on 3rd October or a few days sooner if the seas are calm! My C63 goes back next week so have a tiny Hyundai i10 for 4 weeks to enjoy 'til it arrives!


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

TynemouthGTR said:


> Yep, garage told me i should have it in my hands on 3rd October or a few days sooner if the seas are calm! My C63 goes back next week so have a tiny Hyundai i10 for 4 weeks to enjoy 'til it arrives!


Lucky you!! Did you get the Recaro edition. I have to wait until December.


----------



## TynemouthGTR (May 20, 2016)

paulg1979 said:


> Lucky you!! Did you get the Recaro edition. I have to wait until December.


I went for the Prestige, was 50/50 split thinking between Prestige and Recaro tbh, so we'll see how it looks when it turns up, too late now anyhow !  Don't envy your wait through the darker months!  You go orange too, yeah? I've seen a few pics in public where it looks a little more rust/bronze/brown but overall it seems to be a decent paint job... i'll get my detailer onto it sharpish and get some pics up so people can judge for themselves!


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

TynemouthGTR said:


> I went for the Prestige, was 50/50 split thinking between Prestige and Recaro tbh, so we'll see how it looks when it turns up, too late now anyhow !  Don't envy your wait through the darker months!  You go orange too, yeah? I've seen a few pics in public where it looks a little more rust/bronze/brown but overall it seems to be a decent paint job... i'll get my detailer onto it sharpish and get some pics up so people can judge for themselves!


Yes I'm getting the Orange too but the Recaro edition. Yes make sure you get some pics posted up. Yes I know what you mean about the colour it seems different in some videos. I think it will look stunning in the flesh.


----------



## TynemouthGTR (May 20, 2016)

paulg1979 said:


> Yes I'm getting the Orange too but the Recaro edition. Yes make sure you get some pics posted up. Yes I know what you mean about the colour it seems different in some videos. I think it will look stunning in the flesh.


Yep, will do once it's here and i've had it detailed... fingers crossed it'll look as good as it does online!


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

snuffy said:


> Cowboys: I've spoken to/looked into a couple of places and they seem to spin you a yarn and/or abuse every other wrapping company. People do talk very highly of certain ones so I do know they are not all a bunch of clowns. The other thing that puts me off is I wanted gloss, and gloss looks crap, i.e. it looks like you have a poor job as opposed to a good wrap. So after months of umming and arring I've kicked the idea in touch.
> 
> But if I was in the market for a new GTR, and orange was a factory colour, I'd have an orange without question.
> 
> I suspect you may be right about not many people wanting an orange GTR, but then how many people want an orange car in general ?


we're not all bad :wavey:


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

TynemouthGTR said:


> Yep, will do once it's here and i've had it detailed... fingers crossed it'll look as good as it does online!


If you don't mind me asking who is detailing it? Are you having the paint protection? I was looking at getting this done obviously not by a main dealer.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

paulg1979 said:


> If you don't mind me asking who is detailing it? Are you having the paint protection? I was looking at getting this done obviously not by a main dealer.


we can provide both of those services paul 

if you'd like any information let me know 

Paul


----------



## TynemouthGTR (May 20, 2016)

paulg1979 said:


> If you don't mind me asking who is detailing it? Are you having the paint protection? I was looking at getting this done obviously not by a main dealer.


Hi, I use Auto Clean n Gleam based near Newcastle. Wouldn't go anywhere else up here but I know there are other excellent places too so each to their own. He's kept my C63 looking new since the day I bought it. His new car protection detail uses Opti Coat Pro I believe and after hearing/reading what i have in the months leading up to getting the car about the quality of the Nissan paint jobs i'll be grateful for anything he can do frankly to keep it protected!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

paulg1979 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Last week I put a deposit down on the Katsura orange. I'm starting to have doubts and concerned I'll get sick of the colour, I'm still tempted by white. I'm still waiting for the finance to be accepted so probably still have time to change. What are people's thoughts on the Katsura Orange?


White is the colour of kitchen and bathroom equipment - keep it Orange and put a black stripe down the middle if you "get bored" with it !!! :chuckle:


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

A major plus for white that is worth considering if the car isn't going to be a garage queen, is that it's very easy to keep clean. After having blue and grey before, white is about 75% easier to maintain.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Trevgtr said:


> A major plus for white that is worth considering if the car isn't going to be a garage queen, is that it's very easy to keep clean. After having blue and grey before, white is about 75% easier to maintain.


Nope tis not I have had a Storm white Evo and even on dry hot sunny days it still gets dirty - just bloody standing there !!!:flame:

and No GTR should be a Garage Queer :flame:


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

I thought garages were for junk that you are never going to use. Didn't realise they were for cars.  

My car is staying outside otherwise I'd never drive it. Trying to get a car in and out of my garage is a pain.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Na that the "junk" Yard (as the Yanks call it !!)


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*MY17*

My new GTR has just turned up at Westway Manchester I can't wait to collect it next week


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Looks great enjoy.:chuckle:


----------



## grouse (May 11, 2014)

So gealous got to wait three more weeks yet ***55357;***56897;


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Really nice - looks like Westway have a few GTR's to PDI and deliver.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks lovely I might treat myself to one.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

numbnuts said:


> My new GTR has just turned up at Westway Manchester I can't wait to collect it next week


Wow, 3 orange, a grey, a red and a white, maybe more? Looks like orange is going to be popular. I wonder why they left it in gear? Was it making a subtle high pitched whistling noise from the outside?

When I picked mine up in April I told them not to wash it and not to spray-polish/buff it with cloths. 

The trouble is I have little faith in them not micro scratching the paint. My local NHPC showroom is full of brand new unregistered Nissans, including GT-R's and 370 nismo's, that are full of micro scratching by the cleaners. Sad but true.

Another plus for white is that it shows micro scratching the least, dark colours obviously being the worst. Same is true of dirt or dust, dark colours act like a mirror to anything on the surface.


----------



## TynemouthGTR (May 20, 2016)

grouse said:


> So gealous got to wait three more weeks yet ***55357;***56897;


Same here, counting the days!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

How dare they leave it outside in the rain.... Tut tut tut.... Lol looks puka enjoy it fella and be safe


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

Wow! Love the orange and bet you're over the moon. So glad I went for orange. Only another 14 weeks for me to wait


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*MY17*

Picked up the MY17 today not had much time in it, here is a picture I will take some more tomorrow


----------



## TynemouthGTR (May 20, 2016)

numbnuts said:


> Picked up the MY17 today not had much time in it, here is a picture I will take some more tomorrow


Looks awesome, 3 more weeks for me to wait sadly! Good to see another non-showroom photo of the colour too! Enjoy (I'm sure you will of course!)


----------



## grouse (May 11, 2014)

Enjoy, be interesting to hear what you think about it when you have had chance to properly drive it. 

Only two weeks to wait now, can't wait!!


----------



## nicherotors (Jun 7, 2008)

numbnuts said:


> Picked up the MY17 today not had much time in it, here is a picture I will take some more tomorrow


I like the modified burger badge!


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

Love the colour. I went to Tunbridge wells today to see the red one in the showroom. They look so much better in real life, I do love the orange though. Any chance of a pic of the front?


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*pics*

more pics


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*Rivington hall barn*

If anyone wants a closer look at the orange and is in the northwest area I will be at Rivington hall barn around 1pm tomorrow.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Lovely pics numbnuts, I like the rear badge 

Can you let us now what it sounds like with the new titanium exhaust campared to previous models, and how much difference the valve makes, and whether steam/smoke comes out of only one side when the valve is operated, thanks!


----------



## gtrpenguin (Apr 16, 2008)

I picked up my MY17 in Katsura Orange yesterday from Colliers and it looks great! Was concerned about the colour having owned two white GT-Rs previously but having seen it in the flesh I'm glad I stuck to my guns. If you're in the Birmingham area and want a nose let me know!

PS if you're picking up an MY17 soon check the date on the back of the owners manuals - the ones I was given date from 2014!!!!!!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

gtrpenguin said:


> I picked up my MY17 in Katsura Orange yesterday from Colliers and it looks great! Was concerned about the colour having owned two white GT-Rs previously but having seen it in the flesh I'm glad I stuck to my guns. If you're in the Birmingham area and want a nose let me know!
> 
> PS if you're picking up an MY17 soon check the date on the back of the owners manuals - the ones I was given date from 2014!!!!!!


Congratulations fella, I saw yours I think at colliers yesterday morning, is yours the Bk66 one , it looks beautiful, I'm in the b9 area where are you, I'd like to pop over if you don't mind my brother


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I think you'll get your collar felt for that number plate since it's illegally spaced and illegally fitted at the front.

But you know that of course.


----------



## HUGHS1E (Jan 20, 2015)

Looking great, nice to see a new colour


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

numbnuts said:


> Picked up the MY17 today not had much time in it, here is a picture I will take some more tomorrow


I need to get me one of those. Stunning colour.


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

Its finally at the dealer :clap:

Hopefully pick it up Saturday. There was another orange one and a black one just arrived too. The Orange one had the ivory seats which I wasn't too keen on but each to their own. Sure I'd get used to them. Y pipe arrived at the dealer today (Thanks for the fast delivery Litchfield)


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

paulg1979 said:


> Its finally at the dealer :clap:
> 
> Hopefully pick it up Saturday. There was another orange one and a black one just arrived too. The Orange one had the ivory seats which I wasn't too keen on but each to their own. Sure I'd get used to them. Y pipe arrived at the dealer today (Thanks for the fast delivery Litchfield)


I like that a lot, enjoy.
Paint protection reqd.


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

JohnE90M3 said:


> I like that a lot, enjoy.
> Paint protection reqd.


Thanks. I'm just going to use a paint cleanser and 2 layers of collinite wax. That should do the trick.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

So basically, everyone who has bought the new model has gone for Orange so far?


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Adamantium said:


> So basically, everyone who has bought the new model has gone for Orange so far?


Silver looks cool in person


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## jimbo095 (Jul 29, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> So basically, everyone who has bought the new model has gone for Orange so far?


No sir!!..
Isn't that what happened with Daytona in 2011, me included! It's understandable I guess, a new hue to break the norm. I'm still sticking to DMG as it's the coloured I am meant to have, matches my hair..


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

Adamantium said:


> So basically, everyone who has bought the new model has gone for Orange so far?


Orange is the new DMG


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

paulg1979 said:


> Orange is the new DMG


only with a little less class.


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*Not everyone*



Adamantium said:


> So basically, everyone who has bought the new model has gone for Orange so far?


Not everyone


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

Not keen on the black, Saw it in the flesh today. I do like the DMG but does remind me of when they first come out.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

paulg1979 said:


> Not keen on the black, Saw it in the flesh today. I do like the DMG but does remind me of when they first come out.


What was it you didn't like about the black?


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

Chou said:


> What was it you didn't like about the black?


It didn't seem to stand out. It probably didn't help parked next to the orange one. Maybe with a wash and looking shiny would probably help out.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

paulg1979 said:


> It didn't seem to stand out. It probably didn't help parked next to the orange one. Maybe with a wash and looking shiny would probably help out.


Fair enough.

Can't make my mind up on colour. Currently my concerns are:

DMG: for some reason makes the car look like one of the earlier models
Daytona: looks like a MY11 
Katsura: not sure I could live with it every day, long term 
Red: fugly
Silver: not worth the premium

Black was the only colour I haven't yet seen in person, so now I'm fcuked


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

Chou said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Can't make my mind up on colour. Currently my concerns are:
> 
> ...


It is a hard decision as it is a large amount of money to spend if your not totally happy. I was a little concerned about living with the orange but after seeing it in the flesh I was over the moon. it might be worth looking at the black one as I really wasn't keen. I think all the other black bits don't stand out either.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> So basically, everyone who has bought the new model has gone for Orange so far?


Yeah cos all the other colours except Red and Blue are soooooooooo very boring - hence al the "C" rapping going on


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

All of them look like the earlier models from the back.

Some front on pictures would be great.

You also need to consider what they look like with the interior.

E.g. Katsura has to be prestige black, as does Daytona. Black and white go with all interiors.

Grey almost does but borders on dodgy with the brown but the brown is a bad brown anyway.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

I had a black one last week, it didn't do anything for me colourwise, I'll post a few pics but they're not very good quality...


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

...but it didn't help that it was covered in micro scratching from poor washing...


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

I can't decide between orange or white, I think white will probably be rarer and easier to sell in 2 years time, 90% of others being orange, possibly


----------



## TynemouthGTR (May 20, 2016)

Trevgtr said:


> I can't decide between orange or white, I think white will probably be rarer and easier to sell in 2 years time, 90% of others being orange, possibly


I had planned to go for white but went for the orange and while I like it a lot and there aren't many of them around just now (in Newcastle anyhow) I can see that changing fairly soon judging by the numbers on this forum that have gone or are planning to go for orange..... seems to be proving a popular choice, let's hope the same applies in a few years at selling time!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I like white but some of the panels are just too big and flat for that expanse of it. It looks better on smaller more rounded cars like the gt3s or Italian cars.

Hence why DMG just always works.

It also shows less dirt and the paint isn't as soft as other colours.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> I like white but some of the panels are just too big and flat for that expanse of it. It looks better on smaller more rounded cars like the gt3s or Italian cars.
> 
> Hence why DMG just always works.
> 
> It also shows less dirt and the paint isn't as soft as other colours.


Na RED is sooooo very boring !! DMG all the way !!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

you didn't say that when I took you out in mine before you purchase your car steve....


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yeah, well that was cos it was probably the only GTR in the country at that time and we were limited to Black, White 3 shades of Gay and of course the best colour for a GTR GRAY


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

Trevgtr said:


> I can't decide between orange or white, I think white will probably be rarer and easier to sell in 2 years time, 90% of others being orange, possibly


They were the 2 colours I wanted most but the orange just pipped it.


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

Saturday confirmed for collection. :clap:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

very exciting - pictures on collection please.

Which interior?


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

Adamantium said:


> very exciting - pictures on collection please.
> 
> Which interior?


Will post a few pics. I went for the Recaro interior.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

excellent - drive safely!


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

So I gave the GTR a paint cleanse and 2 coats of collinite today. Come up nice!


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

paulg1979 said:


> So I gave the GTR a paint cleanse and 2 coats of collinite today. Come up nice!


Paul, what Collinite product did you use on the car ? Looks great.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

That's the first time I've been able to see the difference in the c-pillar. Looks sleeker with the crease much less pronounced. Somehow makes the back fatter.


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

besty said:


> Paul, what Collinite product did you use on the car ? Looks great.


Thanks. It's the 476s, The one in the old looking tin.


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

Adamantium said:


> That's the first time I've been able to see the difference in the c-pillar. Looks sleeker with the crease much less pronounced. Somehow makes the back fatter.


Didn't realise they had changed the c pillar.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

paulg1979 said:


> Thanks. It's the 476s, The one in the old looking tin.


Did you use the 845 product on the alloys ?


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

besty said:


> Did you use the 845 product on the alloys ?


Not done the wheels yet will be doing them this weekend. I'm going to be using C5 wheel armour by Gtechniq


----------



## Katsura (May 30, 2016)

I bought the Orange too.. I think its spectacular.

But the black with Tan interior is also very nice. - Black you can never get board of. I decided if I get fed up of the orange I will wrap the car... but for now... Happy Days.


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

I do love the orange but thought every other My17 ordered would be that colour so went for black with Recaro.
Picked it up last week...extremely happy - looks great in the flesh but boy is it a bitch to keep clean at this time of year!


----------



## TynemouthGTR (May 20, 2016)

JMacca1975 said:


> I do love the orange but thought every other My17 ordered would be that colour so went for black with Recaro.
> Picked it up last week...extremely happy - looks great in the flesh but boy is it a bitch to keep clean at this time of year!


Yep, I went orange and love it but I sense they're going to be the most common colour out there before long!  Love the black, good luck with the daily cleaning routine!


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

It's terrible, as soon as I reverse out of the garage it's dirty again. Heyho, it'll soon be summer


----------



## TynemouthGTR (May 20, 2016)

Yes, I get my valet done by local detailer every other Sunday and it looks show-room fresh for all of ten minutes 'til the weather decides to bucket it down! Roll on the Spring indeed.... :d


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Always bet on DMG!

Orange will go the way of Blue in 2011.

Every one you see will be orange because it's shiny and new!


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

JMacca1975 said:


> I do love the orange but thought every other My17 ordered would be that colour so went for black with Recaro.
> Picked it up last week...extremely happy - looks great in the flesh but boy is it a bitch to keep clean at this time of year!


Black is the best colour and the fastest, don't let anyone tell you otherwise....... the cleaning routine is a bitch and endless!!! have fun with that!!


----------



## WSM (Oct 17, 2016)

White trumps all these colours


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

WSM said:


> White trumps all these colours


Never. Orange rules


----------

